# A Bachmann 45 Tonner Bash



## trw1089 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi all 
Well I'm onto my first real bash (well actually its the second I've started, but I'm still waiting for some bits for the first). I bought my two lads a Bachmann Dizzie GE 45 tonner off eBay a month ago and they thought it was great, though I was not impressed by its overall size and shape (well, that goes for most diesels). After a little cajoling, and showing them a couple of pictures, especially this one posted by Tony Walsham of a loco by Brian? Cooper, I managed to get them to agree to let me at it with the razor saw 
Here is one of the inspiration photos - thanks Mr Cooper 








Next is the bits and pieces of the Dizzie after cutting up 








and assembled as a mockup to test out the look 
































I've pulled out all the existing electricals as I'm fitting it with an Evo-B2 motor driver from RCS, and am thinking about a sound system, but the budget doesn't quite stretch that far yet, so I'll just make sure there is room. 
Basically the bash has been as follows: 
- strip the loco down to components, removing bogies, hoods, cab, airtanks and fuel tank, piping off frame, steps etc. 
- cutting off the nose off one hood 
- cutting the last 1/4" off the other (from the end closest to the cab) 
- joining the hoods together (nose end of the second to the tail of the first) 
- narrowing the frames by 5/16" on each side (cutting off the overhang) 
- narrowing the front and rear buffer beams 
- narrowing the cab, cab floor and cab roof by 5/16" 
- lowering the cab by removing the area containing the battery boxes 
Still got a ways to go, so I'll try to keep things updated here as I go (and as I remember to take pics). 
And, scrutineering by both loco custodians (sons 8 and 6) has been favourable so far (wicked and awesome were the words they used...), so I believe I have tacit approval to continue... 
Cheers 
Tony 
-


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

Lookin' good so far, can't wait to see the finished photos. Actually it's got me thinking about doing the same to one of ours.


----------



## insanerocketkid (Jan 2, 2008)

Any progress? I like it!!!


----------



## trw1089 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks guys 

Just started gluing it all together and have made a new end for the cab, plus reworked the cab details a little, but want to add some more in there, plus a couple of figures. 

Will show some more pics when I've made a little more progress. 

Cheers 
Tony


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I like it! I like the color scheme as is. The double slash marks looks rather good. It would just need something to tie them together. Maybe a stripe along the top or extending the top stripe to make one long stripe.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, just a personal opinion. I sure like that better than the original. Nicely done.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

You got me thinking... 

I'd remove the front stack. Too much power there. Add a radiator in it's place. I'd put a steam era triangular number board on the front and rear as well as a large steam era headlight out front. A three chime horn should go on the roof at the front edge of the cab and a heavy curtain should be used for the 'back door. With stanchions and hand rails all around and a couple of rerailers on the walkway it would look just like a last survivor of the start of the diesel age. Paint it weathered black. 

Beautiful. 

 I wonder if I can get a cheap one on Ebay? 

Dave.


----------



## trw1089 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys 

Dave, I like your thinking! I have a couple of headlights off an Annie which I was looking wistfully at thinking how could I put them on the Dizzie. I once did an RS3 in HO with the number boards and marker lamps out the front and it was amazing how that changed the look. 

The only problem is what to do with the rear headlight as there isn't much room between the windows on the rear cab wall. Maybe a cut down of the annie headlight. 

This kitbash has certainly been fairly straight forward. The Dizzie seems to be made for it as there are nice lines where you need to do a lot of the cuts and the only real tricky bits were narrowing the cab and the running boards, but if you are careful with the razor saw, it all works. 

More pictures as they come to hand! 

Cheers 
Tony


----------



## trw1089 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi all 
A bit of a progress report. My work means I travel a bit, so bench time has been a little lacking of late. In a recent burst of activity I managed to get the loco to the running stage, and am now adding some details and finishing touches prior to the paint shop. 
Firstly, we have the lid off to show the radio and battery install. 








I put in an RCS Evo B2 as I had a four channel radio lying around, and 10 AA 2400 mAH NiMH batteries, getting the idea for the platform for mounting from Tony Walsham's Dizzie battery install. Perhaps I should've put in 12 AA's, but the 10 seems to work well and is fast enough for my two junior engineers. There's enough room in there too for sound system if I can save up the pennies for one. 
Next is a shot of the underside of the hood 








This shows how the two short hoods were joined, plus the wiring to the headlight and the cab. 
Here is just the cab showing the receiver and aerial around the roof, plus the wires to the rear headlight. I know its not all that neat, but this is my first install, and I was a little untidy with the hot glue gun! 








Now that you've seen it undressed, I suppose we should show it out on the road earning its keep. The shot below shows the front of the loco. 








Then a rear three quarter showing the new cab windows and rear headlight 








Here is a rear on shot of the back of the loco, showing the charging jack, windows and headlight a bit closer 








and finally, out on the road, getting the evil eye from chief earthmover Lilly 








There's still a bit more to do on the loco, like fixing a slight misalingment on the rear of the cab, new side sills, some handrails and new side steps, but other than that, its just about done. I patterned it off both the GE 50 tonner SP "Little Giant" and the 70 tonner, but have taken a few liberties here and there. I particularly like the new rear headlight, especially if I put a bracket underneath it, and am thinking seriously about one for the front, and also mid mounting the bell on the hood rather than underneath. I'd welcome any other suggestions though about making it more like a little branchline loco. 
The other dilemna is the final colour scheme. I can't really decide, but I suppose black is in line with it being a workhorse rather than those flashy mainline diesels. 
Cheers 
Tony


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a look at http://www.northeast.railfan.net/diesel119.html 

The SL50's might lend you some inspiration in that regard. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## trw1089 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for that Matthew, some good ideas in there. 

Cheers 
Tony


----------

